# Beginner Video - Enhancing Photos with the Develop Module



## Chris_M (Jun 26, 2012)

Since I can't post in the Tips, Tricks & The Starter Kit section,
I figured this would be the next best place to post this (Admins feel free to copy or move it there is you see fit).

I got hold of a subscription from Lynda.com, and checked out this tutorial amongst a couple of others:
http://www.lynda.com/Photoshop-Ligh...le
page:1
s:relevance
sa:true
producttypeid:2

It says for beginners, but I thought maybe there's still stuff I can learn from it, so I went through the course.
Let me just say, that *for absolute beginners* this is an EXCELLENT tutorial, it explains most of the functions in depth.

Where other tutorials might be like:  "To do this, you must move slider a to there, slider b to here, and jump through a hoop..."
this tutorial does it more like this: "To do this, you must move slider a to there, because with slider a _explain-explain-explain_,
then move slider b to here, and and you do that because _explain-explain-explain_".
It kind of explains the reasons behind doing what you do with the sliders in the Develop module.

I would most definatly recommend this tutorial to any absolute beginners,
however, if like me, you've been using LR for a while, and have your patience on a short leash,
you might either want to keep a finger on fast-forward, or skip this tutorial completely
(read: there is quite a bit of waffle if you are a bit experienced).

Having said that, I did pick up a few things I didn't know or know much about, I found the Tone Curve chapter interesting.



So there you have it, I dunno if Admin will deem this useful or not,
but I think because of the way the video tutorial is made, it's perfect for beginners.


----------



## Parafly (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been using Lynda to learn Photoshop and that's how o ended up at Light room. The courses are very good.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd agree, Lynda.com's videos are excellent.


----------

